# Traeger Timberline App/Firmware Problem



## tmichelena (Dec 16, 2018)

Hey guys,
  I bought a new Timberline 850 and am having difficulty setting it up.  When first connecting to wifi, I make a mistake with my wifi password and it didn't successfully connect.  It tried updating firmware but couldn't because it wasn't connected.  I pressed forget the network on the unit and unplugged for 1 minute.  Now, I can get it to connect to wifi just fine but it won't provision to my app and therefore won't update the firmware.  And, I obviously can't control it because it's not on my app.  I've tried different phones, ipads, and uninstalled the app a dozen times.  I see the device on my network.  Any ideas?  Seems there's no "hard" reset to the module.

Thank you!
Tom


----------



## SonnyE (Dec 16, 2018)

Hi Tom,
Welcome to:








Call Traeger.
When a device gets that many attempts to set it up, it's widdle brain can't figure out who it's supposed to use.
So it needs a hard reset. Traeger can walk you though it specifically for your unit.
Generic info won't work here.

We have a new GE range that has WiFi. It screwed up on the first attempt. So I called GE Cares. The girl walked me through a bunch of stuff, then blamed my router....
Excuse me? My router has a 10 foot tall, Wall to Wall signal at the range. It is NOT my router. I checked.
Unfortunately, there are other issues with the range, so it is being replaced, entirely.

Wifi, and Bluetooth, are both tricky animals. You'll get it, you just need a little Traeger help.

Now if it was Paypal, forget it. Those jerks put you on hold and wait for you to finally hang up. I am done with PerpPal. And two banks are after their leak on my behalf.


----------



## tmichelena (Dec 16, 2018)

Thanks for responding.  I called Traeger twice yesterday.  There's no hard reset on these.  Can you believe that?  Silly.

Thanks,
Tom


----------



## SonnyE (Dec 16, 2018)

tmichelena said:


> Thanks for responding.  I called Traeger twice yesterday.  There's no hard reset on these.  Can you believe that?  Silly.
> 
> Thanks,
> Tom



OK, I do not believe that. I think you got a brush off.
There has to be a way to clear it of input to it's eprom.
I would call back and be insistent to talk to a service tech. Try a weekday.
You need a fixer, not the janitor.

Otherwise, tell them you are going to return it and buy a different brand. :confused::eek:
That'll get their attention.


----------



## tmichelena (Dec 16, 2018)

Touche.  I'll try calling tomorrow.  This was the weekend guy working from his home most likely.

Thanks bud.
Tom


----------



## SonnyE (Dec 16, 2018)

Hey Tom,
Read this IT review of the Anova WiFi. It sheds some light on my Range WiFi issues. My router is dual range as well. And the range connected through the Guest access, but not the main access.

I was thinking of you and your Treager as I opened my eyes. 

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/R1GO8S5Q1N/?tag=smokingmeatforums-20


----------



## retfr8flyr (Dec 16, 2018)

First make sure you have the 2.5hz signal setup on your router, I have read about the grill only working with the 2.5 signal. Next I would try starting over, remove the app from your phone and the grill from your wifi network. On my phone, I have to go into the saved networks to completely remove a network that I have ever connected too, just clicking on ignore wont do it. After you have assured yourself that everything has been removed, then reinstall the app and go through the initial procedures again and see if that helps. I had to do that to get my grill to even connect to my phone.


----------



## SonnyE (Dec 16, 2018)

I think Smart appliances aren't all that smart sometimes.
Especially for us. She has trouble with the TV remote......
A Smart range? Are we kidding ourselves?


----------



## tmichelena (Dec 16, 2018)

Haha.  Amen Sonny.

Merry Christmas.
Tom


----------



## SonnyE (Dec 17, 2018)

tmichelena said:


> Haha.  Amen Sonny.
> 
> Merry Christmas.
> Tom




Merry Christmas Tom.
And a Happier New Year!


----------



## tmichelena (Dec 17, 2018)

You too brother.


----------

